# wooden mice boxes



## gazza27 (Nov 7, 2014)

10 wooden mice boxes 5 larger ones and 5 smaller ones in good overall condition aol come with drinkers £40 the lot pick up only pm me for pics


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Where are you situated?


----------

